# transcatheter stents of homograft



## mcmanemy_b (Dec 29, 2010)

How would you code the transcatheter stenting of the homograft with stensois from the right ventricle to the main pulmonary artery for a patient with TOF?  The cath report describes the stent placement as being in the MPA.  Can I use CPT code 37205 or should I use the unilsted code 93799?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 30, 2010)

mcmanemy_b said:


> How would you code the transcatheter stenting of the homograft with stensois from the right ventricle to the main pulmonary artery for a patient with TOF?  The cath report describes the stent placement as being in the MPA.  Can I use CPT code 37205 or should I use the unilsted code 93799?



I believe you should use 37205-75960. I think there is a medlearn article stating this, I once read. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## mcmanemy_b (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply and thank you for looking for the supporting documentation for the code choice.  I look forward to reading the article if you can find it.  Bams


----------

